# 1978 buccaneer 285



## 313barry (Nov 27, 2015)

Before refit ....


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

No one is going to answer to your post but I will... I had the Bayliner U.S. Yachts 25 (1982) up in Seattle which is a sister ship to the Bayliner series of boats. They are built very rugged (solid fiberglass, no roving mat) so will withstand what the seas will throw at her. 

The Buccaneer line of boats had a bad reputation for its looks with the number of portlights and high aspect coaming which landed it many names although it had nothing to do with it's sailing ability for the boats of the that time. There were just as many other hideous boats produced from other manufacturers which have also garnered reputations.

Your boat looks in nice condition, a photo of the interior would be nice to see. We have one older gentleman in our Yacht Club that has one of these Buccaneers and when I get a chance take a photo and post on this thread. One item not to overlook is the bulkheads and any tabbing to the hull.. take off any and all carpeting against the hull surface as this was one of the things I first did when I acquired the U.S. Y25. You'll be glad you did as mold is very irritating to your health.

You have a trailer for this boat which is a very big plus as you are now mobile and can take this vessel anywhere. Wished I had a trailer for the U.S Y25 as I wanted to bring it to Savannah and hand it over to my son but he couldn't use it while he was in college.

Keep us updated with your progress.


----------

